# Hibernation et SSD



## ness_Du_frat (17 Février 2012)

Tout d'abord, je m'excuse si la question a déjà été posée, j'ai cherché sur le forum mais il ne me sort aucun résultat.
Donc ma question, c'est que j'envisage l'achat d'un macbook pro 17" et je veux virer le superdrive qui ne sert juste à rien pour le remplacer par un SSD, ce qui me permettrait également d'installer Snow Leopard (d'ailleurs, à ce propos, ce serait possible de juste partitionner le dur et d'avoir les deux OS ? En fait, j'ai un programme dont je me sers pour le boulot et qui n'est pas compatible avec les versions de Word supérieures à 2004... et Lion ne supporte plus l'installation d'office 2004). J'ai vu il y a quelque temps que mettre le SSD dans le caddy et installer le système sur le SSD allait poser des problèmes au niveau de la fonction d'hibernation. Celle-ci étant bien pratique, je me demandais s'il y avait eu une solution proposée, genre un script ou quelque chose (désolée, je n'y connais pas grand-chose en scripts, je ne sais même pas si un tel truc est possible), qui permettrait le réveil du SSD dans le caddy ?
Sinon, je mets le SSD à la place du dur, mais je crains que le dur dans le caddy ne soit pas une bonne idée à cause de la chaleur... Et d'ailleurs, comment ça se passe au niveau des connecteurs ? Je n'ai jamais monté de SSD sur un ordi, il faut une nappe spéciale ? Une manip particulière ?
(désolée de toutes ces questions... en fait, j'ai la possibilité d'avoir le mac direct avec le SSD et d'ajouter un dur ensuite, mais j'ai cru voir sur des forums que les SSDs fournis par apple étaient un peu moisis... Je pensais mettre un Crucial 128Go M4. J'ai essayé de voir si je pouvais trouver le modèle exact du SSD d'origine apple mis dans le macbook pro 17" late 2011, mais pas moyen. Après, je n'ai pas forcément bien cherché... Mais ça m'embêterait d'avoir d'origine un SSD moins intéressant que le Crucial et de le payer au final plus cher)


----------



## ness_Du_frat (18 Février 2012)

Du coup, je viens de découvrir un autre truc... C'est quoi cette histoire que le TRIM est bridé par l'OS pour les SSD qui n'ont pas été installés par Apple ? Beaucoup de gens ont remplacé leur dur par un SSD, et je n'avais pas vu ce problème de trim avant, mais je suis tombée dessus par hasard et je me pose la question...


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Du coup, je viens de découvrir un autre truc... C'est quoi cette histoire que le TRIM est bridé par l'OS pour les SSD qui n'ont pas été installés par Apple ? Beaucoup de gens ont remplacé leur dur par un SSD, et je n'avais pas vu ce problème de trim avant, mais je suis tombée dessus par hasard et je me pose la question...



Bonjour, 
Jette un oeil par là ====> http://forums.macg.co/10174382-post35.html


----------



## ness_Du_frat (18 Février 2012)

Merci, c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait... Donc par contre, le SSD et l'hibernation restent problématiques dans le cadre du SSD dans le caddy ? Le dur dans le caddy, ça ne pose pas de problèmes de chaleur ?


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2012)

je mettrais simplement le SSD à la place du DD et le DD dans caddy.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (18 Février 2012)

Ok, je vais faire ça, alors. J'avais un peu peur de l'histoire de la dissipation de chaleur et des vibrations, mais apparemment, c'est de la connerie...


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2012)

Il ne me semble pas qu'un mbp (13,15,17") de 2011 accepte directement Snow Leopard.

Peut être faudra-t-il envisager la virtualisation de Snow Leopard ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (18 Février 2012)

Même en le mettant sur un autre disque ? Il me semble avoir vu pas mal de gens sur des forums qui avaient installé les deux systèmes. En fait, c'est con, c'est juste pour UN programme que j'ai besoin de Snow Leopard, mais comme c'est mon outil de travail, je ne peux pas faire sans


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2012)

En général lorsque qu'un Mac sort il est livré avec le nouvel OS X et interdit l'installation du précédent système d'exploitation de la pomme croquée.

Cependant, il me semble avoir lu récemment que les sociétés fabricant des applications de virtualisation auraient reçu le feu vert de Cupertino pour virtualiser ses OS (client/serveur ?).

Donc c'est à vérifier.


----------

